# Martin Logan DYNAMO700W vs REL T5



## whataboutbob (Jun 5, 2012)

I am deciding between Martin Logan DYNAMO700W and REL T5 for a home theater system and I'm a total novice so I'm hoping someone can help shed some light on why one may be better than the other. I believe that the REL T5 is 8" and the ML is 10" and they are priced similarly though the ML also comes with the wireless receiver (is that a good thing to use? does audio quality suffers via wireless). One of my concern is that the 8" REL is underpowered compared to the 10" ML though honestly I'm not qualified to judge.

Another suggestion is the HSU VTF2 but it is too big to fit under my end table. I will be using the sub with B&W 684 speakers and B&W CMC2 center channel. 

I will use the system mostly for watching Comcast HD shows, some blu ray DVDs and occasionally play music off my iPhone. My budget is $700 thereabouts.

Any insights will be much appreciated.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

We used to sell rel and still sell ML. If I'm not mistaken you'll get better spl with the Logan. Both will handle base tones well but you're playing a little more for the rel finish. As for the wireless it's proprietary to the ML sub and works quite well. I'm a Logan nut so I'd say go with the Logan. Being able to switch from front to down fire on the sub with the wireless option will make placement far better.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

whataboutbob said:


> Another suggestion is the HSU VTF2 but it is too big to fit under my end table.


There's no indication of how big your room is, or what the size restriction of this end table is, but one sub worth considering is the Simply Sound Audio Rumba 12. There's a review for it located here.


----------



## whataboutbob (Jun 5, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> We used to sell rel and still sell ML. If I'm not mistaken you'll get better spl with the Logan. Both will handle base tones well but you're playing a little more for the rel finish. As for the wireless it's proprietary to the ML sub and works quite well. I'm a Logan nut so I'd say go with the Logan. Being able to switch from front to down fire on the sub with the wireless option will make placement far better.


Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## whataboutbob (Jun 5, 2012)

theJman said:


> There's no indication of how big your room is, or what the size restriction of this end table is


Jim,
My living room is fairly big, my end table can fit 18" (height) comfortable, so something like Martin Logan DYNAMO700W fits just fine. My living room is good size, from wall to wall (from TV to couch) is about 13', ceiling is about 9'.


----------

